# Ex Demo units for sale



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all,

In case anyone on here is interested, we have the following ex demo kit for sale:

1 x Expobar Office Leva HX

- Reduced from £899 to £799

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/expobar-office-leva-hx

1 x Eureka Zenith Club-E (Silver)

- Reduced from £499 to £439

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/grinders/products/eureka-zenith-club-e-on-demand-burr-grinder-black-or-silver

New stock coming in soon, so offering these out now on one time deals.

Many thanks

Machina


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Any Rocket demos likely in the near future?


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

gmason said:


> Any Rocket demos likely in the near future?


Hi there,

Not in the immediate future, but probably half way into 2014. It would be a Premium Plus.


----------

